

Functional Programming with Clojure (pay per view, has anyone used this ?) - jacquesm
http://peepcode.com/products/functional-programming-with-clojure/

======
rg123
I think posts to pay-per-view stuff ought to reflect that in the title.
Knowing this is out there for purchase has value, just like knowing a new book
on whatever topic was available for purchase would have value - and the site
as a business model has interest, too. But the title should indicate it's that
kind of link IMO.

~~~
jacquesm
Agreed, but then we shouldn't be linking to any articles behind paywalls from
major newspapers either either without putting that in the title.

Updated the title as per your request.

~~~
rg123
I agree with you there, too.

------
jacquesm
Interesting business model, screen casts pay-per-view.

